# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > گفتگو: دانلود و ارزيابي نرم افزار دفتر بيمه (تجاري)

## bahman_akbarzadeh

با عرض پوزش، این پست به علل حقوقی حذف گردید.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

با عرض پوزش، این پست به علل حقوقی حذف گردید

----------


## davoodrm666_666

برنامه خوبی نوشتید اما جای کار کردن زیاد داره
یکی از زیر سیستم های نرم افزار ما بیمه است که شامل
1- مدیریت بیمه
2- گزارشگیری بیمه
3- ورود مکانیزه اطلاعات بیمه
4 -جدول اقساط بیمه است
که عکس مدیریت بیمه رو براتون می زارم

----------


## arman_2006

با توجه با دو تصویر و توضیحات دوستان درباره برنامشون ، برنامه فرانو که رابط کاربر زیبایی داره و برای استفاده کاربر بسیار راحت است ، در برنامه دومی رابط کاربر چندان جالبی رو نمی بینیم ، با توجه به اینکه در برنامه دوم امکانات بیشتری در نظر گرفته شده است ، به نظر من اگر برنامه فرانو امکاناتشو بیشتر بکنه می تونه توی بازار حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه چون از لحاظ سادگی و زیبایی رابط کاربر جالب هست . در برنامه دومی با محیط کار خیلی شلوغ و سردرگم کننده ای روبرو هستیم به طوری که من در نگاه اول حتی حاظر نبودم متن های درون فرم رو بخونم.
از هر دو کاربر تشکر می کنم بخاطر زحمت هایی که برای برنامشون کشیدن. :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

اگر دوستان، كمبود هاي ديگه اي هم ميبينن حتما ذكر كنن.
ممنون.

----------


## hozouri

برای شروع خیلی خوب کار کردی از نظر ظاهری هم عالی ولی من زیاد نتونستم از نظر کاربری تستش کنم مثلاً کلید های میانبر , راهنما , پرش به فیلد بعدی بعد از اینتر و ... رو داره .

ولی در کل عالی کار کردی. و انشاالله نرم افزارتان بهتر از این رشد کنه. راستی من بخش حسابداری رو ندیدم آیا داره ؟؟؟

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> ولی در کل عالی کار کردی. و انشاالله نرم افزارتان بهتر از این رشد کنه. راستی من بخش حسابداری رو ندیدم آیا داره ؟؟؟


ممنون
بخش حسابداریشو نگذاشتم. چون دیدم طالب نداره، و اگر چیزی اضافه کنم، فقط برای محاسبه حقوق بازاریاب ها اضافه میکنم.

ولی جداگونه دارم رو یه نرم افزار حسابداری محض به اسم چوب خط کار میکنم.
بعدا این نرم افزار به یه ساب سیستم برای سیستم مالی چوب خط تبدیل میشه، و بیمه (البته نه این بیمه) و نرم افزار حضور غیاب و حقوق دستمزد و انبارداری (که قبلا نوشتم) و  بهای تمام شده - که فکر میکنم فقط همکاران سیستم جدیدا به نرم افزار حسابداریش اضافه کرده - همه بصورت یکپارچه در میان.
تا بعد که ببینیم چقدر درآمد ازش در میاد !!

----------


## hozouri

> بهای تمام شده - که فکر میکنم فقط همکاران سیستم جدیدا به نرم افزار حسابداریش اضافه کرده  همه بصورت یکپارچه در میان.


منظورتون قیمت تمام شده بود  :تشویق:  من خودم یکی از طراحان قیمت تمام شده (البته به صورت پویا) نه چیزی که بقیه نرم افزار ها دارن هستم و با 3 روش قیمت تمام شده رو محاسبه می کنه (میانگین , لایفو , فایفو) هستم که این قسمت روی یکی از نرم افزار های قوی حسابداری داره کار می کنه. و قیمت تمام شده را خیلی دیگه از نرم افزار ها دارن.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

يكي از دوستان حسابدارم گفت كه فقط همكاران سيستم روي اين موضوع كار كرده. (ولي به نظر اشتباه كرده بود)
انشاالله در اين مورد هم مزاحمتون ميشيم.

----------


## hozouri

من از هیچ کاری برای ارتقای سطح علمی دوستان دریغ نمی کنم و نخواهم کرد (من کی باشم)

و در خدمت شما دوستان هستم.

----------


## mmssoft

خیلی نرم افزارتون خوبه. ولی یه سوالی دارم. از چه کامپوننتی تو نرم افزارتون استفاده کردید که ظاهرش رو به شکل Office 2007 کردید؟ لطفا حتما بهم جواب بدید. خیلی نیاز دارم.

----------


## Armin060

من داشتم نگاهی به اين نرم افزار شما می كردم، جالب بود، در واقع رابط كاربری خوبی داشت.
فقط يه مشكلی توش هست. شما رمز ورود به برنامه رو دقيقا و بدون هيچ گونه رمز نگاری توی بانك ذخيره می كنيد. هر چند كه واسه بانك رمز گزاشتيد، اما اگر بانك رو به درون Notepad درگ كنيد و كلمه Pass رو Find كنيد، خواهيد ديد كه كلمه عبور بدون كم و كسری اونجا نوشته شده.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

من از Elegant Ribbon 2.1 استفاده كردم.
در مورد پسورد ديتا بيس، من فكر ميكردم كه با پسورد گذاري روي بانك اكسس، در اصل داريم اطلاعات داخلش رو با اون پسورد، كد ميكنيم و پسورد داخلش ذخيره نميشه. خودمم كلمه pass رو سرچ كردم ولي پيداش نكردم.
ولي حتما شما پيدا كرديد كه ساختارش رو ديديد.
اون پسورد ورود به نر افزار، زياد هم مهم نيست. مهم كد فعال سازيه كه بصورت هش شده قرار ميگيره و نميشه كاريش كرد.
در هر صورت، از راهنماييتون ممنونم و اگر چاره اي براي اين موضوع داريد، لطفا بگيد.

----------


## Armin060

> خودمم كلمه pass رو سرچ كردم ولي پيداش نكردم






دو تا نظر ديگه هم اگر قابل بدونيد داشتم. اول اينكه؛ وقتی كه از بانك اطلاعاتی Backup گرفته ميشه ( در اصل شما از بانك كپی ميگيريد ) و فايل با فرمت Baf ذخيره ميشه، وقتی كه فايل رو باز می كنيم، برنامه به طور عادی باز ميشه، شايد بهتر باشه بعد از باز شدن برنامه توسط فايل های Backup به طور اتوماتيك فورم Restore هم نمايش داده بشه و بعد از قبول كردن پيغام های داده شده، برنامه خودش بدون اين كه ديگه آدرس فايل رو بپرسه، شروع به بازگردانی از فايلی كه برنامه باهاش باز شده كنه.

و دوم، من تنظيمات رو تو چند قسمت ديدم كه هر كدوم فرم جداگانه ای رو داشت. شايد بهتر باشه كه يك فرم برای همه تنظيمات درست كنيد كه مثلا تنظيمات مختلف با استفاده از TabControl از هم جدا شده باشند و وقتی كاربر، مثلا تنظيمات رو از قسمت "روز شمار بيمه" باز كرد، بعد از باز شدن فورم اصلی به Tab مربوطه بره. اين طوری كاربر ميتونه همه تنظيمات برنامه رو يك جا مشاهده كنه.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> دو تا نظر ديگه هم اگر قابل بدونيد داشتم. اول اينكه؛ وقتی كه از بانك اطلاعاتی Backup گرفته ميشه ( در اصل شما از بانك كپی ميگيريد ) و فايل با فرمت Baf ذخيره ميشه، وقتی كه فايل رو باز می كنيم، برنامه به طور عادی باز ميشه، شايد بهتر باشه بعد از باز شدن برنامه توسط فايل های Backup به طور اتوماتيك فورم Restore هم نمايش داده بشه و بعد از قبول كردن پيغام های داده شده، برنامه خودش بدون اين كه ديگه آدرس فايل رو بپرسه، شروع به بازگردانی از فايلی كه برنامه باهاش باز شده كنه.


ميخواستم اين كارو بكنم ولي وقت نشد.




> و دوم، من تنظيمات رو تو چند قسمت ديدم كه هر كدوم فرم جداگانه ای رو داشت. شايد بهتر باشه كه يك فرم برای همه تنظيمات درست كنيد كه مثلا تنظيمات مختلف با استفاده از TabControl از هم جدا شده باشند و وقتی كاربر، مثلا تنظيمات رو از قسمت "روز شمار بيمه" باز كرد، بعد از باز شدن فورم اصلی به Tab مربوطه بره. اين طوری كاربر ميتونه همه تنظيمات برنامه رو يك جا مشاهده كنه.


بله اينطوري بهتره.

----------


## meitti

سلام 
میشه اسم کامپوننت مورد استفاده تون را بگید

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

Elegant Ribbon 2.1
DevComponent
FarsiLibrary

----------


## MR.Karami

باسلام
tab هاي داخل برنامه ام مي خوام راست به چپ باشه مثل برنامه شما اما هر كاري كردم نشد ميشه بگيد شما چه جوري اين كاررو كرديد؟



با تشكر

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

چه جالب که هر کس سوال میپرسه، یکی دیگه همون رو بصورت نامه خصوصی می پرسه !!
من یه تب پیج خالی گذاشتم و Enable اونو False کردم و عنوانش رو 50 تا Space تا بقیه تب هارو هل بده سمت راست.
هیچ جای دیگه نرم افزارو دیگه نمیشه حتی با کلک رشتی (کلک مرغابی) راست چین کرد.
در ضمن اصلا هیچ کدوم از فرم هارو RightToLeft نکنین که همه چیز بهم میریزه و راه برگشت نداره و پروژه رو باید از اول بزنین.

----------


## butterfly8528

دوست عزیز خسته نباشی برنامه جالب و زیبایی بود .

برنامه با چه زبانی نوشته شده ؟

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> دوست عزیز خسته نباشی برنامه جالب و زیبایی بود .
> 
> برنامه با چه زبانی نوشته شده ؟


C#‎.Net 2005

----------


## ali_khoshandam

با سلام 
دوست عزیز من نمی تونم فایل شما رو دانلود کنم ولی خیلی مشتاقم که برنامه شمارو ببینم و باید بگم که من خودم دفتر بیمه ای دارم و به این نوع نرم افزار نیاز دارم اگر میشه نسخه آزمایشی نرم افزار بیمه رو برام به ایمیلم بفرستید .
ali.isfahani@gmail.com

متشکرم

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

متاسفانه همين 2 روز پيش، هاردم شهيد شد.
در ضمن الان هاست شركت جابجا شده و دست من نيست كه درستش كنم.
اگر كسي فايل ستاپ رو داره لينك بده.

----------


## v_vahid

سلام اولا واقعا خسته نباشید نرم افزارتون عالیه من قبلا از کامپونتهای دیگه ای استفاده میکردم ولی چون نرم افزار شما رو دیدم خیلی خوشم اومد و از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم ولی وقتی پروژم رو نوشتم وبردم نصب کنم بروژه اجرا نمیشه در واقع فکر کنم باید کامپوننت ریجستر بشه چطوری میشه این کارو کرد ضمنا میخواستم بپرسم گزارشات برنامه رو با چه برنامه ای طراحی کردید.
ممنون

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

دیتابیس اکسس هست و کامپوننت ریبون زیاده.
من از Elegant Ribbon 2.1 استفاده کردم Nag Screen رو با یک کد کوچیک برداشتم.
در ضمن باید موقع اجرای برنامه، DLL هاش کنارش باشن.
باید خاصیت Copy Local رو برای هر DLL Ribbon از Solution Explorer > Refrences به True تغییر بدید.

----------


## v_vahid

مجددا سلام من لینک رو ویرایش کردم فکر کنم ندیدید پرسیده بودم گزارشاتتون رو با چی طراحی کردید چون وقتی گزارشات رو با نوت پد باز کردم همش کد اچ تی ام ال بود.
بازم ممنون از جواب قبلی که فرستادید.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

آقا باز نکن، همه رو باز کردی که  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من اون گزارشات رو خودم درست کردم و برای پرینتش از webBrowser استفاده کردم.
ولی الان دیگه از StimulReport استفاده میکنم.

----------


## v_vahid

سلام آقا واقعا دستت درد نکنه کارم راه افتاد.
 "زکات العلم نشره"

----------

